# Carpet Classic, Trophy Race



## CDB (Mar 3, 2010)

TWIN BRIDGES RC CARPET CLASSIC
MARCH 28, 2010
IOWA’S ONLY ON-ROAD TROPHY RACE
TOP THREE EACH CLASS A-MAIN, LOWER MAIN CHAMPION TROPHIES


SPORTSTOWN
1700 BLACKHAWK TRAIL RD.
ELDRIDGE, IA 52748

DOORS OPEN 8:00, RACE STARTS AT 11:30
CLASSES:
$20 FIRST CLASS, $10 ADDITIONAL CLASSES
STOCK TOURING (17.5) RUBBER TIRE
SUPER STOCK TOURING (13.5) RUBBER TIRE
VINTAGE TRAMS AM (U.S.V.T.A. RULES)
1/12 SCALE
MINI CLASS (1/10 MINI CHASSIS)

WWW.TWINBRIDGESRC.COM


----------

